# Upper C Racoons



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Heads up to all. There seems to be raccoons doing night work on the upper c. They where at the pumphouse BLM camps, across river at Uber Flussen camp and at Cedar camp that I know of this weekend. Watch the kids and dogs, the one I saw was foaming at the mouth. It looked really mean.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Keep the wine boxes and bota bags out of their reach. Raccoons are mean drunks.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I hear that they suffer from lead deficiencies. There are some simple solutions to this.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like we have a human problem on the upper C.
Peoples messy campsites are what attract wildlife in the first place, then they get bolder, and start breaking into stuff, getting on your boat, etc. 


Lead probably would be a good solution for that particular raccoon though, sounds a lot like rabies.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Some Rabid Raccoons could really help the floating on that run, way too many people on it. Maybe could introduce the Grizzley? I hear they like Denverites.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I just read a story about a woman who was attacked by a rabid raccoon while jogging. She was near a puddle and was able to carry it to the water while it was biting her and she drowned it. Seeing as boaters tend to be better prepared than joggers, maybe keeping a pair of welders gloves handy would be useful. 


Do unto those downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you.


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

tig or mig?


----------



## RASIL (Jan 18, 2010)

Just remember that the only test for rabies requires an intact brain. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Wookie- Either. It's the man holding the welder, not the welder itself. 


Do unto those downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Rabies is very serious stuff, as in, only a handful of people ever survive once an infection sets in. Basically, if you are bitten by a rabid animal it is a race against developing immunity before the virus takes over and starts chewing holes in your brain. I would be more afraid of a rabid raccoon than a bear. Stay away and treat with great caution.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

ArgoCat- But if you were attacked by a rabid raccoon, from which there was no escape, I'm guessing you might wish you had a pair of welders gloves. 


Do unto those downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Seen their sign on every river south of B.C. Never up north. Rarely see them.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Also heads up there seems to be copious amounts of human shit, tp and rabid gapers along both banks of the whole stretch of the upper c. Boaters beware 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

jimr said:


> Also heads up there seems to be copious amounts of human shit, tp and rabid gapers along both banks of the whole stretch of the upper c. Boaters beware
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



I've recently started calling the upper C, Hepatitis C.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

It has gotten quite sickening. I just don't see how it is that hard to require groovers and firepans. A group could remove the fire rings and rock rings with all the left over ashes and garbage in 1 day and the BLM could post signs stating firepans and groovers required to camp on the river. The BLM sends a ranger down at least once a day and the could go down once in the morning and once in the evening to check camps. If no groover or firepan they could watch the campers pack up and move out. Instead I believe they are going to get rec.gov to start charging to apply for a camp, pay for a camp like R/H but still have no oversight. Also, with all the money charged for camping on R/H for years there has not been any upgrades to the camps or boat ramps. (Where has all the money gone?) Sorry to rant but it has gotten out of control with no common sense to rectify the problem. IMHO


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya man,
The same administration running the upper, that used to run ruby horse shit, so my hopes are very low for the future.
I think the BLM needs a management plan that includes grovers and fire pans being required, before they can make it a rule though.

My boating schedule has switched more to winter time boating, partly due to the goobers that get out in force during summer.

Hepatitis C, that's a good one fishin graft!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Upper C. The Daytona beach of rafting. I hope they keep it open, only for the fact that all those goons need a place to go boating too, and I DONT want it anywhere near me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

While I agree that he permits for Ruby Horsethief are way too expensive, I disagree that nothing has improved. More campsites have been identified and developed. More cottonwoods have been planted and more tamarisk has been removed. The bathrooms at the put-in and takeout are more routinely cleaned and stocked. Another bathroom was built at Westwater. The Rangers have way more of a presence on the river and people are being held accountable. Memorial weekend had three Rangers at the takeout and they were meeting boats upstream to give direction at the ramp. They kept things moving very smoothly while the river was moving fast and made sure no one missed the takeout. I don't know if the same system would work for the Upper C but I think Ruby Horsethief is much improved.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Should probably clarify,
Eagle county open space starts down in the neighborhoods of State Bridge, so different agency, don't want to give them an undeserved bad rap. Not sure how any overlap in jurisdiction works out.

I sure do wish Daytona beach was closer to you than me Shepa!


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

fishingraft said:


> I've recently started calling the upper C, Hepatitis C.



Dooood yes! Hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rubberduck (Nov 9, 2011)

every camp is a groover when your a Rump Ranger


----------

